# PostMates tips suck?



## Mr 10000 (Mar 4, 2019)

I’m an Uber Eats Driver, but I just added Postmates (Door Dash and Grub Hub waitlisted me). On Eats, most people tip a percentage of the order, which leads to some very nice tips. So far on Postmates, my tips have been $1, $2, $1 and Zero. Small sample size I know. Did get a $7 tip on a Walmart grocery order. Does it get better, or is that the norm?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

In my territory Postmates deliveries very rarely tipped. 

They were also the only delivery service that was allowed on base and that was an extra added headache so I dropped them from my lineup of viable options.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Mr 10000 said:


> I'm an Uber Eats Driver, but I just added Postmates (Door Dash and Grub Hub waitlisted me). On Eats, most people tip a percentage of the order, which leads to some very nice tips. So far on Postmates, my tips have been $1, $2, $1 and Zero. Small sample size I know. Did get a $7 tip on a Walmart grocery order. Does it get better, or is that the norm?


Too small a sample size to determine anything. In my area PM tips are getter than UE. Your going to get some BS tips and some no tips just like any of the others. Pretty sure u just had some bad luck

Not sure if u know this but bigger order typically equal bigger tips since most pay by percentage. I'm guessing all of ur PM orders were small?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Mr 10000 said:


> Did get a $7 tip on a Walmart grocery order.


Didn't know Postmates includes grocery. This was a pickup of items that were already picked and bagged by Walmart itself?


----------



## Mr 10000 (Mar 4, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> Too small a sample size to determine anything. In my area PM tips are getter than UE. Your going to get some BS tips and some no tips just like any of the others. Pretty sure u just had some bad luck
> 
> Not sure if u know this but bigger order typically equal bigger tips since most pay by percentage. I'm guessing all of ur PM orders were small?


Yeah, the orders were all lunch orders for one. I canceled the next small order I got and Eats kept me busy the rest of the day.



Mash Ghasem said:


> Didn't know Postmates includes grocery. This was a pickup of items that were already picked and bagged by Walmart itself?


Drive up to Walmart pick up, call them, and they load your trunk. Whole delivery took me 20 minutes total and paid $15 ($8 plus $7 tip). Read a horror story of the driver waiting 2 hours for 2 Walmart orders and then having Walmart cancel them at closing time and them getting paid nothing, so YMMV I guess.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Postmates might be worse than Lyft. And that's saying something. Give It 2 weeks. I don't know what it is about Postmates but the tips are slow AF the problem with that is you can't tell if it was worth your while until after the tips come through. Before tips it sure isn't.

Postmates is a little better if you cherry pick runs with minimal deadhead and minimum distance. And cherry picking upper scale restaurants helps too.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

There's stuff you just don't do on postmates. Like fast food. Anything you have to go in and order and wait.

Lots of deliveries are tipping 5-10 that didn't used to. One delivery to the hood I thought would be nothing got a $15 tip. I checked it a couple times just to make sure it was real.

You can't discriminate you just have to be mindful of what is worth your time. Rich people can waste your time just as fast as anyone else so it's all about how much time is required for the job.


----------



## Brklynexpress (Apr 19, 2020)

It varies wildly. Been doing postmates for 4 weeks now. I've gotten a $10 tip on a small Burger King order, and an almost nothing tip on a $20 order from a diner. It's sort of a luck game. I had a customer tip me $20 cash on a papa johns order that had to be at most 15 bucks. First cash tip ever. The best moneymakers are long drives on the highway in the NYC area (no traffic now) since you get paid per mile after pickup enroute to the customer.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Mr 10000 said:


> I'm an Uber Eats Driver, but I just added Postmates (Door Dash and Grub Hub waitlisted me). On Eats, most people tip a percentage of the order, which leads to some very nice tips. So far on Postmates, my tips have been $1, $2, $1 and Zero. Small sample size I know. Did get a $7 tip on a Walmart grocery order. Does it get better, or is that the norm?


Yes, in my market, PM pays about .40 cents a mile and for some time. Tipping is terrible on PM. Their heatmap is useful when searching out hotspots for DD or UE. However; Postmates is to Doordash as Lyft is to Uber is comparison to earnings. If you know your market, then stereotyping the droppoff address can improve tips, or simply stay away from fast food. Know your Pick up and Drop off is very important.

Don't be a slave for the apps.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Yes, in my market, PM pays about .40 cents a mile and for some time. Tipping is terrible on PM. Their heatmap is useful when searching out hotspots for DD or UE. However; Postmates is to Doordash as Lyft is to Uber is comparison to earnings. If you know your market, then stereotyping the droppoff address can improve tips, or simply stay away from fast food. Know your Pick up and Drop off is very important.
> 
> Don't be a slave for the apps.


PM $.47 a mile in my market. GH $.22 a mile.

PM however has been offering bonuses all day long, either $2 or $3 per delivered order. No qualifications except being in the specific zone.

Still not worth it. WAAAAAYYYYY too many places use "order and pay", which means "order and pay and wait forever". In my area only Wendy's and Taco Bell do it for DD, and I don't do Taco Bell (Wendy's by me is SUPER fast even during peak lunch).

Great call on knowing the area. You have enough time if you stay in the same radius to decipher if the order/dropoff is worth it.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Postmates tips are less than 10% of the orders for me. Door Dash is 100%. The customers on Postmates want something from the 7/11, Taco Bell or Wendys. Postmates will have you drive 10 miles to pick up an order and another 10 miles to deliver it if you let them. Any you will make $4 on the order with no tip. 

I rarely log on to Postmates anymore except to use their heat map.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

The mileage rates on GH is simply to cover gas. Did you also forget about the time rates and bonus rates? Only mention the back, forget the good.


----------



## Mr 10000 (Mar 4, 2019)

Just had a Postmates tip show up from 10 days ago ($9.80 on a single Blaze Pizza). Is that the customer noticing he forgot to tip, or Postmates holding back. I notice sometimes the tips show up right away and sometimes 24 hours later.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

It is crazy 

all the other essentialworkers getting tips now
Even nurses get free food
We deserve free stuff too


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Mr 10000 said:


> Just had a Postmates tip show up from 10 days ago ($9.80 on a single Blaze Pizza). Is that the customer noticing he forgot to tip, or Postmates holding back. I notice sometimes the tips show up right away and sometimes 24 hours later.


I believe there are a couple of things going on here.

1. I believe Postmates plays games with the tips.

2. The customer can not place another order until they rate the last delivery (and have the opportunity--but not the requirement--to tip).

Most Postmates customers do not tip and most drivers will not pick up Postmates orders if other orders are coming in (they usually are).

It could be that Postmates customers are noticing the slow or no deliveries.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Postmates is complete garbage in my opinion and should only be kept around as a last resort backup or in very slow markets where the other apps are not enough to keep you busy


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Postmates is not worth it at all. 0% chance.


----------



## Altavista (Dec 12, 2018)

You either get tipped every 3rd trip or every 7th trip. Probably depends on the mood of your customers

Postmates pros and cons.

Pros:
If they are offering a GUARANTEE and you are ready to make 30-35 deliveries a day which comes to 12-15 hours (leave very few trips for the last day of guarantee in order to avoid being stiffed)

Only company that actually reads and responds to your email without going back and forth god knows for how long whereas the rest of the gig apps service reps copy and paste unrelated solution (uber, lyft, amazon prime/flex)

Cons:
Average pay per delivery is $5 making it $10/hour without the guarantee

Can't tell beforehand if the request is order & pay


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Postmates sucks. I can't think of any redeeming qualities about it other than...um...well no, nothing. Even if you get a tip, it doesn't pay enough for time and effort. Tips are hit and miss but tend to be small. I rarely got any over $2-3. Lots of stiffs. PM is the bottom of the barrel delivery customers scrape when they want the cheapest delivery.



Altavista said:


> Only company that actually reads and responds to your email without going back and forth god knows for how long whereas the rest of the gig apps service reps copy and paste unrelated solution (uber, lyft, amazon prime/flex)


True. You will get a sincere response from a person who seems to be a native English speaker and actually read your message and comprehended it. In my experience though all they do is say sorry we can't do anything about that. That's our policy, blah blah blah.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Postmates is for when you want to 'give back to the community' via charity.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ok

The key to any kind of gig work is not doing BS to begin with. Like uber $3 rides is that any better? I only do PM for people that are 20 feet or less from the curb otherwise the order gets returned and paid for twice.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

You at the beach?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Not for these orders.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I did 10 pm orders and not 1 of them was worth it in my market. I no longer do pm
dd is just ok for walmart if that order is not 20 bucks pass on it .
Ok here is free advice for you rookies .
Cheap people use the cheapest service . Cheap people will not tip.
Meaning if gh charges 4 times as much as pm you will get a tip on gh before you get 1 on pm.
Pm had a bunch of offers right now free delivery service it really screws the drivers .


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

That's why you don't do the fast food orders. Or anything where they expect you to place the order.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I was doing alright with Postmates at first but the tips have certainly dwindled as this lockdown continues. Fast food pick ups are usually no tip or maybe a $1. Nicer restaurant orders tip but half the orders are pay and waits that suck your time. Postmates is most certainly holding on to the tips for several hours if not days. I’m using PM much less now and declining and canceling many orders.


----------

